# Daisy



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I still have 34 days till day 150. But daisy is due April 25th. My sister was selling her because she didn't get bred last summer so she thought she might be infertile. I told her she was just to young but she wasn't having any of it. So I bought her and threw her in with the buck we had and she was bred 4 days later. The timing is not ideal as far as being able to sell the kids. But at least I know she is not infertile. I really am hoping for doelings so at least I can sell them. But if a super cute perfect black headed doe pops out she might be staying. The only problem is she will be 3.5 months younger then my other 2 keeper does so we will have to see. She is the last one to kid and I am excited but ready to be done. With my luck I will get bucks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Doe, good luck to you.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks I can't wait to have babies again. I just weaned the kids from January today.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Her udder is growing more and she is slowing down some. Still likes to be out with the herd even if she is laying around.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks I have not completely decided what I am going to do with her when she gets close to kidding. First we will have to see how the weather is. But I might just put her in another field and let her kid out there. Unless it's cold then I will have to put her in the barn.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You never know with the weather this year...cold one day and warm the next.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know it it was in the 50's today but Saturday we will be lucky if it's above freezing all day. It was nice having a winter without much snow but I am ready for it to warm up. Less then 3 weeks till she is due. I am guessing 1 kid but hoping for 2. Either way I hope they are does because this is a bad time to be having bucks. They won't sell for anything. She was only bred to prove to my sister she was fertile.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

7-12 days depending on which date she took (guessing12) till she is due. I can't wait for more babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Getting closer!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well we have missed due date number 1 so 5 days till due date number 2 which I think is her real due date. Anyone wanna guess how many.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully 2 in there for you.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am hoping it's twin does.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She kidded on day 150 with a single buck kid. I really wanted a doe but he is pretty cute. He is a thick little guy already.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

RPC said:


> I am hoping it's twin does.


:laugh::laugh: Don't we all? (But he sure is a cutie pie!)


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Aww, he's pretty. 
I wish I lived closer, I want a pretty pet wether.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She has been a pretty good first time mom besides not cleaning his butt. They both seem to be doing well. Normally I would be happy with a buck but it's the wrong time of year. I just hope he sells. Thanks everyone.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This little man is full of energy and growing well he will be a week old tomorrow. It sucks that he is not a doe so I could keep him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't wanna sell him


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

He's got some width in the chest doesn't he! Very handsome.

Would you have anyone to breed him to if you were to keep him?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes I could keep him and breed him to everyone but his dam. He is the only one out of his sire before he got sick and his dam is unrelated to any of my other does. But I will probably just sell him since I breed in July and August he won't be big enough. So keeping him a whole extra year probably isn't smart with my small herd.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

He's just SO adorable! Maybe you can sell him as a pet. Then it's easier when they're young-put some super cute photos on a free Craigslist ad. Some people like to bottle feed pets so I put an ad up when they're brand new. That's how I sell all my bucklings...though the most recent one is 2 months old & still not sold...So far (knock on wood!) they've always sold, & for a good price. The boys are for sure harder to sell, no doubt! We band them for free if they want.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

He is gorgeous!!! Love his color!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't want to pull him now I will just sell him at weaning. I will put an ad up in the next few weeks to try and get him sold before he is weaned. If this was January I would probably have him sold already. All my wethers this year we're sold with in 10 from birth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is too good to sell as a pet.

I would honestly raise him up and breed him if he turns out good. Love his width.

But that is just me.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He is sell pending deposit now. I decided I can't keep them all so he needs to go so I might get a profit this year.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah. Tough choices, but can't keep them all!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> He is too good to sell as a pet.
> 
> I would honestly raise him up and breed him if he turns out good. Love his width.
> 
> But that is just me.


I was thinking pet as opposed to barbecue !:lol:


----------

